# Npa 7 07 Rh 2307



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I got the email below from a lady that adopted a Roller back in Sept. It was a 911 bird. Guess she's decided that it needs a different home. If anyone is interested, let me know. The bird is in CT. Thanks. 



_Hello Renee,
I emailed you back in September in regards to a Roller Pigeon (#NPA 7 07 RH 2307)?that we found. While we have been giving the pigeon "Elvis" a good home here in South Glastonbury my husband and I feel that it might be best for Elvis to be in home with other bird friends. Please let us know if there is any way you can help us find a home for our friend Elvis. Many Thanks._


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Renee,

If none of our Pigeon-Talk members can adopt this bird, I'll post it on the Roller-Talk board .. don't let me forget!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I know a GREAT home for that cutie...but Cindy has put her foot down (figuratively speaking)...kinda...   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Aww, Elvis is a cutey 
I'd love to take the little guy in....But I'm not sure if I could, or how I'd go about doing it.

I don't even know where that place is... :O


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like South Glastonbury is about 2 hours from me. I may be able to get him if they could arrange to meet me halfway.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

amoonswirl said:


> Looks like South Glastonbury is about 2 hours from me. I may be able to get him if they could arrange to meet me halfway.


That would be great, Karen! Renee had PM'ed me to go ahead and post the bird on Roller-Talk, but I haven't done that yet. I would much prefer that the bird find it's home with you!  I know Renee is out and busy today, so I'll go ahead and get you the contact information for the person with the bird.

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> That would be great, Karen! Renee had PM'ed me to go ahead and post the bird on Roller-Talk, but I haven't done that yet. I would much prefer that the bird find it's home with you!  I know Renee is out and busy today, so I'll go ahead and get you the contact information for the person with the bird.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry! That would be super. Hope I can arrange this - Elvis looks like a real cutie


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just a note to say I picked up "Elvis" today. He's quite a handsome little fellow!
I'm keeping him under observation for now but soon he'll have lots of little friends to play with.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> Just a note to say I picked up "Elvis" today. He's quite a handsome little fellow!
> I'm keeping him under observation for now but soon he'll have lots of little friends to play with.


THanks for letting us (me  ) know. That little guy sure has a curious look on his face. What's he looking at??
I have to say, you sure do take good pictures. Some people just don't, you know? The camera is very nice to you.


PS: you know what else? That's a PERFECT picture of "how to hold a pigeon".........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Karen! The picture is terrific (both you and Elvis are looking very, very good), and I was thinking just like Renee "Gee .. Karen has the pigeon holding technique down pat"!

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

And, I must add, the two of you harmonize beautifully! Love both of y'all's "feathers"!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JUST GREAT, Karen!!

Elvis is going to have a wonderful home!

We will look forward to updates as he "settles" in!

Sending ALL LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words!

Renee, I think Elvis is looking down at Thumbelina the cat. That's why his expression is so intense.

I have had a bit of practice at pigeon holding now, lol! Elvis is pigeon number eleven. Which I think just about maxxes me out for now. (Am hoping to build a proper loft in our yard this Spring, but still debating whether it is the right thing to do...)

Anyway - more photos when Elvis is introduced to his new family here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karen,

I'm SO glad to see you were able to adopt this little cutie. Love the picture too, you are both cutie's!


----------

